# South City Midnight Lady



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This tune was on the Doobie Brothers, Captain & Me album which I nearly wore out. Patrick Simmons was and is a 'guitar hero' of mine, and one of my all-time favorite rhythm guitarist. After all these years this song still does it for me! Thanks for watching, dale.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM2gALWoJEc


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice! That's one of my fave's also.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you watching!

dale


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*beauty*

abosolute gold. Thanks for sharing


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you watching.....hope all is good,

dale


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

*The Captain and Me*

Maple:

I couldn't agree with you more. I grew up on this album. I've gone through a couple of vinyl copies, CD and yes...even 8 track versions. 

One of my all time favorite solos is on Dark Eyed Cajun Woman. Not fancy and overdone, just tasteful. Actually, I cut my soloing teeth learning this song and we still play it at gigs. Unfortunately most don't know what it is or where it came from. Whatever.

Went down to San Fran last year in October and the DB's happened to be playing a small venue in Monterey. Got 2nd row seats in a 1000 person venue. Awesome.

Thanks for all of your vids. Much appreciated. 

Swervin


----------



## Steve1962 (Oct 30, 2009)

maplebaby said:


> This tune was on the Doobie Brothers, Captain & Me album which I nearly wore out. Patrick Simmons was and is a 'guitar hero' of mine, and one of my all-time favorite rhythm guitarist. After all these years this song still does it for me! Thanks for watching, dale.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM2gALWoJEc


VERY nicely done!!

Open G on that?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Swervin - sounds like a great memory in San F! Just so great they are still out there playing for folks - thanks for your kind post.

Steve - it is in open G

best,
dale


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Fabulous!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

appreciate you watching...thanks!

dale


----------

